# Road conditions Friday 3/28 (today) from Metro NY to S VT?



## jaywbigred (Mar 28, 2008)

Anyone want to venture a guess how bad the roads will be?

I am hoping that, since I am leaving after 5 (when the snow is supposed to stop) by the time I get to the snowy areas (Albany-ish?) the plows will already have done their duty?

Anyone have a concept of response time for roads like this? 

How about Routes 7, 11, 30 etc in Vermont?


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Mar 28, 2008)

1-800-ICY-ROAD....this is for road conditions from the Vermont DOT.....really think the roads will be fine but wet with maybe some slush here and there


----------



## jaywbigred (Mar 28, 2008)

Yeah I am thinking the same. Capital Region has a lot of traffic cams, and the roads look good as far north as Saratoga Springs, so I think that bodes well.

http://www.cdrpc.org/DOTpopCCTV.html

http://www.nysthruway.gov/maps/

(make sure to check the radio box with the cameras to see where they are)


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 28, 2008)

Just wet pavement here in Central Vermont.  Some snow on the heights and gaps....


----------



## tcharron (Mar 28, 2008)

jaywbigred said:


> Anyone want to venture a guess how bad the roads will be?
> 
> I am hoping that, since I am leaving after 5 (when the snow is supposed to stop) by the time I get to the snowy areas (Albany-ish?) the plows will already have done their duty?
> 
> ...



Should be fine.  Snow pretty much cleared off the roads pretty quick after it warmed up.  Slush only, which will be gone pretty quick.


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 28, 2008)

It's snowing heavily here in Rumford Center and the roads are snow covered as of 10:20pm.


----------



## Zand (Mar 28, 2008)

Just came from from Wa... 32 degrees the whole way and the roads are fine. Just look out for the occasional black ice. Don't know how they are in VT but Princeton is usually a good gauge on the rest of northern MA.


----------



## jaywbigred (Mar 29, 2008)

Well roads were pretty good until Routes 30/11. These werent even that bad, but you had to watch it. There was a dusting,post-plow, that was somewhat slick. Saw 3 accidents. Prob people who were driving as though they were on pavement not realizing how slick it was. Everyone who paid attention did fine, even those in ill suited cars.


----------

